# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  مشتاقوووون يا اونلاينااااااااب ... احبكم

## مناوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احبائي في اون لاين ياخ بالجد مشتاقييي
ييييييين !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوووووووووووووووووووه حبيبنا مناوي 
حمدلله على السلامة
عودا حميدا
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عودا حميدا مستطاااااب
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اوووووووووووووووووووه حبيبنا مناوي 
حمدلله على السلامة
عودا حميدا




ياكسلاوي والله مشتاقون يا قلب ،،،
اخيرا وصلنا ،،
وعدنا والعود احمد
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*welcome back Boss
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

عودا حميدا مستطاااااب




الحبيب فراس سلامات يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*عودا حميدا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب مناوى الحبيب العائد
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عودا حميدا حباب مناوي
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*حمد الله علي السلامة مناوي .
عودا حميدا ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حمدا لله على السلامة الحبيب مناوى
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اووووووووو واخيرا  اتي  نجم افل منذ زمن ليس بالقصير مرحبا بك الاخ الكريم مناوي  سعداء بهذه الطلة ونرجو ان تكون حضورا متواصلا
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

عودا حميدا



الحبيب ابو همام مرورك الانيق اسعدني 
بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

اووووووووو واخيرا  اتي  نجم افل منذ زمن ليس بالقصير مرحبا بك الاخ الكريم مناوي  سعداء بهذه الطلة ونرجو ان تكون حضورا متواصلا



استر يا ستار مناوي بقي محتار
جابت ليهامستشااااااار
حبيبنا عطية مشتاقووون
الحمد لله علي كل حال وصلنا وسأكون معكم ان أطال الله اعمارنا..
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

حمدا لله على السلامة الحبيب مناوى





شيخنا محمد عوض تسلم يا راقي ...
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مرحب مناوى الحبيب العائد






انت يا الابيض ضميرك ،،،
قلبك عارفو ابيض وكلك حسن نيه ،،،
طبعا اي واحده براها بس فيها البياض لون السلام ،،،
انت ان شاء الله لي تسلم ،،
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

عودا حميدا حباب مناوي





زول هنااااااك ... 
قاعد براك والهم عصف !!!
ياخ وحات الريد ،،، 
والاهه الفي المنبر متشعلقوووون 
....
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

welcome back Boss





الدسكو يا حبيبي ،،،
سلام عليك ،،،
بس انا رطانت الخواجات دي نهي زندكي !!!
اشواقي ليك ماليها حد ..
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

حمد الله علي السلامة مناوي .
عودا حميدا ..





الحبيب ابو جالا ،،
الشوق والريد ،،،
ليك وحشة ياغالي انت ،،،
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*عدت لديارك سالما
لك الحمد يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حبيبنا مناوي بالجد مشتاقين وبركة الشفناك طيب
يا زول غاطس وين
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

عدت لديارك سالما
لك الحمد يا رب



الدلميت يا حبيب والله مشتاقووون 
اخبارك يا قلب 
اخيرا عدنا والعود احمد
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

حبيبنا مناوي بالجد مشتاقين وبركة الشفناك طيب
يا زول غاطس وين





الحبيب ود البقعه 
غاطس في النقرة الحبيبة 
مسقط الراس 
وبلاد الكوماج أي العمليات
تبع الحيكومة 
واخيرا وليس اخرا 
وصلنا سالمين 
واشواقنا لي حبايبنا وللمنبر
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
حمد لله على السلامة يا صاحب 


نورت يا فردة 
*

----------

